

Interview with Mitchell Baker - Mozilla Executive Chairwoman (Audio) - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0290t9h

======
chestnut-tree
There is also a video version of this interview for UK viewers (not sure if it
will work for viewers outside the UK)

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04p5b36](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04p5b36)

